
The Pentium F00F Bug (1998) - luu
http://www.rcollins.org/ddj/May98/F00FBug.html
======
ashleyn
This was, in part, responsible for why Intel CPUs now have upgradeable
microcode. Functions like these can be implemented in a software layer that
has the ability to correct shipment defects. F00F is far from Intel's last
bug; their last _two_ generations featured transactional memory that had to be
disabled from the microcode because it simply didn't work properly.

------
colejohnson66
On a slightly related note: here’s a paper on the math behind the FDIV bug:
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/dd0f/ea9121741873fa46eed581...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/dd0f/ea9121741873fa46eed58190a011a1b1522a.pdf)

------
LorenPechtel
Chemists know to stay far away from FOOF. It's so reactive it will burn water.

------
Nexxxeh
Foof is also British slang, which in this case is almost appropriate.

~~~
jwilk
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/foof](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/foof)

~~~
digi_owl
Why am i even surprised...

------
mkagenius
In case someone is wondering (like me): F00F != 2018

